
US hospitals ordered to bypass CDC, send patient data to new federal database - cs702
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/us/politics/coronavirus-data-trump-cdc.html
======
ghostDancer
They will disguise it and lot of US people will deny it but this will lead to
plain censorship and manipulation of data. I guess all the comments will be
but China ... .

